# Kommunikation mit USB Port



## chris (19. Nov 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Weiss jemand ob es in Java ein USB API gibt.
Ich meine so wie es z.B. ein Communications API gibt. Oder ist die Kommunikation mit einem USB Port mit diesem API auch möglich?

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Guest (20. Nov 2003)

habe mal etwas über ne Library namens jUSB gelesen, google doch mal danach...


----------

